

Ask HN: Anyone else seeing Amazon US east issues (Management portal)? - davismwfl

My sites appear fine and everything is functioning but I can't successfully access the web console to manage anything.  Just curious if anyone else is seeing the same or if I am just experiencing a me issue.
======
robdoherty2
The EC2 API itself is experiencing some trouble in US East-1. So the console
as well as the CLI and anything that depends on the API, like boto, is going
to be flaky. <http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

~~~
davismwfl
Makes sense, I am slacking as I forgot to check the status page. Man, some
days.

Thanks for the reminder and help.

